# תַשְׁחִית



## Ali Smith

שלום

לֹא תַקִּפוּ פְּאַת רֹאשְׁכֶם וְלֹא תַשְׁחִית אֵת פְּאַת זְקָנֶךָ׃

ויקרא יט, כז

Is תַשְׁחִית a verb from hif'il? If so, shouldn't it be in the jussive form, since it's an imperative?

אני מודה לכם מאוד


----------



## Drink

Yes, it's Hif'il. The ת is a root letter.

No, it should not be in the jussive. The jussive is used for negative imperatives with אל, but not for those with לא.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! Is there any difference in meaning between the negative imperatives with אל and those with לא?


----------



## Drink

Some say that usually לא indicates a general prohibition, while אל refers to the particular situation.


----------



## Albert Schlef

Drink said:


> The jussive is used for negative imperatives with אל, but not for those with לא.



Can you give examples with אל?

(I'm asking b/c verses I remember, like "אל תשלח ידך" & "אל תירא", don't use jussive.)


----------



## Drink

What makes you say אל תירא and אל תשלח ידך are not jussives? For these verbs the jussive is identical to the ordinary future form.

You can go through the uses of אל in Strong's concordance and see that most of the time when there would be a difference in the jussive, it's the jussive form that is used.

Here are all the examples in Sefer Bereshit:

- אל (נא) תהי (x2) and not אל (נא) תהיה
- אל (נא) יחר (x5) and not אל (נא) יחרה
- ואל תעש and not ואל תעשה
- אל תחס and not אל תחוס

Counterexample:
- אל תביט instead of אל תבט

Doesn't count:
- אל אראה (because there is no such thing as a jussive in the first person)


----------



## Albert Schlef

Thanks. My mistake was that I thought "jussive" simply means ציווי as in modern Hebrew. I.e., I expected to see "אל שלח". I'll have to read up on this topic.


----------



## Drink

Ah, got it. ציווי is called imperative.

What is the Hebrew term for the jussive? The typical example of jussive is יהי אור.


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> What is the Hebrew term for the jussive? The typical example of jussive is יהי אור.


No Hebrew term as far as I know, it's simply called יוסיב.
Forms like יהי, יחי, יבט (for יהיה, יחיה, יביט) are called עתיד מקוצר.


----------

